# Drafting Etiquette



## Banks246 (Jul 3, 2011)

The other day I was riding in the Park before a softball game. As I was making my way north about a mile from the downhill at 110th St, there was a guy going at a good clip. As he passed me I fell in line behind him and stayed on his wheel until we got to the downhill. He looked back and knew I was there.

Is what I did acceptable? Or should I somehow make sure he is okay with it? I was very conscience of making sure that when it got a little congested to make sure I have enough braking distance.

Thanx!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Banks246 said:


> Is what I did acceptable?


No. What if he decided to make a quick stop for no apparent reason and you rear ended him?


----------



## Banks246 (Jul 3, 2011)

As I mentioned in my OP, he knew I was behind him. I just didn't know if he was OK with it or not. I would not want to put him in the position of having to angrily tell me not to do that.  I guess to re-word my OP is to ask "how do i properly draft behind someone when we do not know each other?" If the answer is "you don't" then that's that!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Ask if it's OK - say something like "Do you mind if I sit in?"

If he says OK, be sure to take your share of the pulls.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

If I decide to join (draft in) someone's draft; I usually just ask "mind if I catch a ride" and go from there. 
Chances are they may not mind as long as they are not training or want solitude. 
Never hurts to ask. You can even offer to "pull" if it's at a speed you are able to maintain. 
Always thank them when you jump off.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

AlanE said:


> Ask if it's OK - say something like "Do you mind if I sit in?"
> 
> If he says OK, be sure to take your share of the pulls.


You and I must have been typing at the same time. LOL!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I usually initiate drafting with, "I'm on your six...pick it up."


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't assume anyone wants you on their wheel.. they might suddenly stop or turn or accelerate. Ask first..


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oxtox said:


> I usually initiate drafting with, "I'm on your six...pick it up."


You are joking right? If not; perhaps you should be pulling.


----------



## dnmoss (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd always ask first...but more importantly, as a matter of practice, I won't draft or let somebody else draft me unless I know them

Even if he knows you are there, you don't know if they will lead/follow safely. Will they swerve around an obstacle at the last second? Will they brake for no apparent reason? And if you're leading, there's no guarantee they are paying attention...

I'm there to do my own ride, not somebody else's -- and if I want to practice drafting, pace lining or riding in a pack, I'm going to do it with folks I know and trust -- not some random (even if they look totally Euro Pro)


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

I was 9W on Sunday. A women started drafting right after I passed strictly bikes. I slowed down thinking we could pace line. Gave a little signal with my hand to pass me. Nothing. I finally pulled off to the side. A few minutes later, I jumped back on the bike.


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

Why did you draft him?

If you were NOT racing.....then you cheated yourself out of a good work out.

Don't draft strangers.


----------



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

Always let the other cyclist know you are there by asking. I cannot remember someone turning me down. Plus, it eliminates any confusion down the road.


----------

